# 알아서 하라구요!



## fillertombay

This is a person trying to get someone else to tell them something. 

잘못했다구요? 뭘 잘못했는데요? 말해봐요, 한번! 어디 다시 한번 그랬다간 그땐…… 정말 알아서 하라구요!

I'm having a problem understand the last sentence from 어디 다시. I'm guessing the ending with 알아서 하라구요 is something along the lines of "Just tell me already!", but I'm not sure. The rest before that I don't understand how it goes together either. 

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## pumpkin_bird

어디 다시 한 번 그랬다간 =  If you do that again
그땐 = at that time

I guess you understand above...
The problem is "알아서 하라구요", right?
"알아서 해" is used when you want to threat someone, but you do not have any specific ideas.

I'm not sure "threat" is the right word....
Think about a situation like this.
You have a friend who never shows up on time.
One day you are so upset, so you yell at him.
"If you come late again, I'll never see you again!"

But what would you say if you want to keep seeing him?
You want to make him punctual, so you try to say something that can be a reason he should come on time,
but you cannot come up with an idea.
Then you say "알아서 하라구요"

The speaker of the sentence you asked also wanted to say something but failed to come up with a specific idea.
The ellipsis before 정말 shows that.

--------------------------------------------------
However, '알아서 하다' has a different meaning in other situations.
알아서 하다 means you act based upon your own judgement
or you don't need  other's direction to do something.
You can do on your own.

Here are some examples:
1)
A: Honey, what kind of sauce do you want?
B: I'll leave it to you. (당신이 알아서 해줘.)

2)
Don't worry about your son. He can take care of his own things. (그는 자기 일을 알아서 할 수 있어요.)


------------------------------------------------------
Now go back to the original question,
"알아서 하라구요" in the situation you asked roughly means that 
"I cannot tell you right now, but you'd better be prepared. 
If this happens again, YOU will be in a very bad situation, and you need to handle it on your own!"


I hope you get the idea.


----------



## vientito

어디 here probably differs from its usual meaning "where"

It's probably a kind of exclamation or what not


----------



## fillertombay

I think I have a better understanding now. Thanks!


----------



## mille gateaux

fillertombay said:


> 알아서 하라구요! = Face the consequences!


----------

